# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  14 Nentor: Shen Shtjefen Kyenò

## NoName

*Kalendari Kishtar i 14 nëntorit përkujton Shën Shtjefnin Kyenò, ipeshkëv e martir*




Shekulli ishte vetëm dy vjeç - kështu e përshkruan datëlindjen e vet nën Napoleonin, Konsull i parë, Viktor Hygoi, patriark i letërsisë romantike franceze që lindi në Bezanson të Francës më 8 shkurt 1802. Në të njëjtin vit me autorin e romanit Të mjerët lindte, në Belië, i biri i një bujku, që më pas do të bëhej ipeshkëv, si imzot Myriel tek romani i Hygoit, e që do të kthente në rrugë të drejtë, duke e thirrur vëlla, jo vetëm një ish të burgosur zemërbardhë si Zhan Valzhani, por mijëra paganë nga Indokina, të cilët i desh si ti kishte vërtetë vëllezër. Me ipeshkvin Myriel, Viktor Hygo krijonte figurën ideale të prelatit të lidhur ngusht me popullin e me mjerimin e tij, me shpirt sa ungjillor, aq edhe revolucionar. Po ta kishte njohur imzot Kyenò-n, do të kishte pasur rastin të shihte figurën, jo letrare, por reale, të një biri të popullit, për të cilin i afërmi, nuk ishte një shprehje e përgjithshme, as një farë klase shoqërore, që jetonte në një vend e në një periudhë të caktuar historike. I afërmi për të përfshinte të gjitha klasat, të gjitha racat e kombet, në atë revolucion të përhershëm që është krishtërimi i vërtetë. I pagëzuar në një kullë sane, i edukuar nga famullitarët e fshatit, Shtjefni i ri studioi me ndihmën e prindërve, që i paguanin mësuesët me dhurata në natyrë.

Kur hyri në teologji, e ëma shiti petkun e saj të martesës, për ti blerë uniformën e studentit. Prandaj, sa u shugurua meshtar, gjëja e parë që bëri, ishte ti blinte nënës një fustan të ri. Nuk e gjeti menjëherë rrugën e meshtarisë. Në fillim deshi të bëhej orëndreqës. Pastaj shërbeu si katekist e si mësues besimi. Së fundi e gjeti rrugën e vërtetë, duke hyrë, në vitin 1827 në Kongregatën e Etërve misionarë të Shën Vinçenc de Paolit. Një vit më vonë misionari i ri arrinte në Indokinë. Në vitin 1835 u shugurua ipeshkëv i Metelopolis. Filloi menjëherë betejën për të mbrojtur besimtarët e tij të nëpërkëmbur e të persekutuar nga ana e autoriteteve budiste. E në këtë betejë nisi të fitonte mijëra shpirtra. Mijëra vetë nisën të kthehen në fenë e krishterë, të frymëzuar nga shembulli i jetës së ipeshkvit. Kur njeri prej tyre detyrohej, me tortura, të mohonte fenë e re, njëqind të tjerë kërkonin Pagëzimin. Kleri vendas u trifishua, u hapen shumë shtëpi për edukimin e jetimëve, vijoi me zell të madh përkthimi i librave kishtarë e fama e ipeshkvit francez arriti deri në zonat e largëta malore të Laosit.

Në vitin 1861, gjatë persekutimit të të krishterëve nga ana e mbretit Tu-Duk, ipeshkvi shenjt u kap e u mbyll në kafaz. Nuk u mbyt menjëherë, por ngadalë-ngadalë me helme që përdornin vendasit, derisa mbylli sytë më 14 nëntor 1861. Prandaj konsiderohet martir e nderohet me titullin i Lum. 

Rojet që e ruanin thanë për të: Ishte bërë i përkryer, prandaj qielli nxitoi ta merrte para se të pësonte një poshtërim të ri. E kishin fjalën për trajtimin e trupit të tij të vdekur, të cilit iu pre koka. Një vit pas vdekjes së tij, një traktat ndërmjet Francës e Indokinës, sanksiononte, të paktën në teori, lirinë e kultit në vend.

----------

